
AMQP for PostgreSQL - r11t
http://lethargy.org/~jesus/writes/amqp-for-postgresql
======
melito
PostgreSQL has always been a feature heavy rdbms, but I read this particular
capability as a sign that 2010 is going to be a year where a lot of OS shops
are going to start trying out PG. Especially with MySQL's future still up in
the air

